# New Toy- Orion Cooker



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Bought a Orion Cooker off Craigslist this weekend. It's labeled as a "smoker" but isn't in the true sense. It does a great job though. My old neighbor had one so i'm familiar with how well it cooks. Fired 4.5lbs of chicken breast Saturday and also did some jalapeno poppers. Left the chicken on a little too long but it was still tasty. The poppers were phenomenal! Currently have a 5.5lb boston butt on with some hickory wood chips thrown in the bottom for some flavor. I'll update when she's done. Supposedly 3.5 hours and it's already been on for an hour and 15. If anyone has an Orion let me know!


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Mods please move to recipes..


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

So your not selling mmm mmm good roadside bbq?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll take a combo number 5 with fries and coleslaw on the side.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I'll take a combo number 5 with fries and coleslaw on the side.


Make that TWO #5's ... Do you deliver ???


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Well the chicken and jalapeno poppers are gone but plenty of bbq left, ya'll fellas come on over!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I'll be rolling thru there about 4:40 tomorrow afternoon, if u got a left over sammich I'll surely make a stop!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

